
RISC-V, China, Nightingales - ceohockey60
https://interconnected.blog/riscv-china-nightingales/
======
dang
The FAQ says that a small number of reposts is ok if an article hasn't had
attention yet:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).
6 is probably too many. 2 or 3 would be ok.

~~~
ceohockey60
Got it, will do! Thank you.

